# Melco EMC10T boot disk



## tommyfilth (May 30, 2010)

Hey there, I have an opportunity to get a Melco EMC10T for a song, but it was controlled by network and a PC and I do not want to go that route. I know the machine can be upgraded to floppy or USB but I have no boot disk or drivers. Reading horror stories about Melco support scares me that I'll end up with a giant brick if I can't procure the correct driver's and Melco's FTP is down as well. I'm hoping someone has the zip that the Melco Support site talks about.

Tommy


----------



## bernina (May 20, 2010)

Yes, I have the archives needed and yes, you can upgrade the machine to USB. PM and I will send you.

Have a nice day.


----------



## tommyfilth (May 30, 2010)

Thanks you and BigMacAtac for your help with boot files.


TL


----------



## tommyfilth (May 30, 2010)

I want to put some information out there that I could not find without experimenting on my own. After buying this Melco EMC10T I ran into issues with booting up as I did not have an early computer, StarLan card, Floppy or USB emulator. but here's what I did to make it work.

I stopped by my local computer parts store and picked up a few promising items a 3.99 floppy drive, a 3.99 ethernet card and a 24.99 floppy and USB all in one. (two of which are going back)

The ethernet was right out, even when buying it I knew it wouldn't work but I figured better have it if needed.

The Floppy and USB seemed awesome but it was too good to be true. The USB side just uses a motherboard USB port and connects that to the outside world, so it'll be useless in this application also.

the floppy on the other hand is a cheapo "inland" 34 pin IDE 3.5" and I got it to work. Here's how.

I found some old floppy cables I pulled from crap computers from yesteryear just incase, the key to this matchup was the cable needed to be straight on, no twist in the middle of one of the connectors. There was a short one that had two connectors straight on but It'll be too short, so I pulled apart the other cable and reattached the connectors on a flat cable making sure to have them both face the same direction (they have "teeth that bite into the insulation and make contact to the wire inside, so all you have to do is carefully tap them back together)

I marked the bottom of each connector to ensure polarity (on a standard floppy odd pins 1,3,5 etc are all ground wires)

On the floppy drive there were pins missing on one row of connections, this clued me to being the grounds, a check with a tone meter showed continuity through all of the pins on that side, and I did the same to find ground on the, powered off, embroidery machine, connected it all up and powered it up. It recognized the drive and asked for the boot disk.

The damn boot disk. $15 at Melco, files no longer available on their website and elusive for a while everywhere else thanks to members here I got the boot maker, and thanks to antiquated Point of Sale software at my workplace, I had a Win98 machine with a floppy drive, putting tape over the un shuttered hole in the corner of the disk, I was able to format some 3.5" floppies that I had for God knows what reason.

I ran the boot maker copied a .exp to the disk and loaded it up and got it to move.

I hope this helps someone else out there that may be in the same situation I am in now. 

TL


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

i have tried to send a copy of the boot disk for the melco emc series here through t-shirtforum.

unfortunately they are a self extracting zip file and have been unable to send them as attachments.

if anybody needs them i can still assist contact me and include you email when you do then i can send the zip files as an attachment. you will need two floppies to extract the files.

i also have many floppy drive with cables for the setup. one thing through they only work on the Melco White head machines. the black heads were made by Tajima and will not take this setup.


----------



## Killer Turtle (Oct 7, 2013)

Bigmacatac said:


> i have tried to send a copy of the boot disk for the melco emc series here through t-shirtforum.
> 
> unfortunately they are a self extracting zip file and have been unable to send them as attachments.
> 
> ...


Just sent you a PM on both the images and the drives. You would be a life saver if you could help.


----------



## wwdewey (Aug 22, 2013)

can you please help me out with a boot disc I am up in Michigan where it is very cold right now
[email protected] 269 372 2632


----------



## fyrm bordados (Dec 24, 2013)

bernina said:


> Yes, I have the archives needed and yes, you can upgrade the machine to USB. PM and I will send you.
> 
> Have a nice day.



hola me podria pasar si no es molestia los archivos para crear el boot disk de la melco emt 10t por favor muchas gracias

hello me could happen if you do not mind the files to create the boot disk of 10t emt melco please thank you very much


----------



## fyrm bordados (Dec 24, 2013)

hola me podria Pasar si no es molestia los Archivos párr CREAR arranque el disco de la Melco emt 10t please Muchas Gracias hola me podía pasar si no te importa la archivos para crear el disco de arranque de 10t emt Melco favor muchas gracias 

hello me could happen if you do not mind the files to create the boot disk of 10t emt melco please thank you very much


----------



## scalesusa (Dec 30, 2013)

I just bought a old EMC-10T, it needs a couple of parts, and, of course, I want to boot it up. 

I had a old 1.44mb floppy disk drive, and located a ribbon cable and power cable. I did get it to boot, but only after a lot of trying.

Here is what I did.

1. The boot disk must be a 720K floppy disk. Pin 1 of the Melco machine is to the right side of the connector, so connect the ribbon cable with the red wire to the right. Be sure to use a straight thru cable, not the one with a twisted group of wires in it. The floppy drive needs to have the red wire on the side next to the power connector.

2. For the EMC 10T, two files must be copied to the disk.

Melco.sys
edsapp99.rsa


Be careful about searching for this file online, there is one at the 4shared site and it was loaded with malware to take over your computer. My virus checker stopped it, but avoid that site like the plague, they obviously do not test their files.

Once I got the right files for the machine, it booted right up.

The list of boot files is at Melco. You can no longer download them, but you can associate the right file for your machine. Put it with the Melco.sys file and you are in business.


----------



## extramile (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi I also have the same problem with the boot disk for EMT 10t could you possibly advise. Thank you


----------



## scalesusa (Dec 30, 2013)

extramile said:


> Hi I also have the same problem with the boot disk for EMT 10t could you possibly advise. Thank you


What Problem? Make sure you have the correct files for the EMC-10T on your floppy or USB stick, and it should boot. Very good instructions for buying the correct USB Emulator and setting it up are on the forum. The other issue to to find a USB Stick that works. I've found that the old Dell 128MB sticks work.


Like this one:

Amazon.com : Dell M-Systems USB Flash Memory Key 128MB DC420 : Usb Flash Drives : Computers & Accessories


----------



## extramile (Feb 19, 2014)

Sorry for not being specific, i have lost my boot disk for the Melco EMT 10T and was wondering if there is someone who can help me with the files.


----------



## scalesusa (Dec 30, 2013)

extramile said:


> Sorry for not being specific, i have lost my boot disk for the Melco EMT 10T and was wondering if there is someone who can help me with the files.


Melco sells the disk for $13.50. There are downloads, I tried it and found viruses embedded in the files.

You are better off just investing $15 to get the files.

DISK, BOOT, DSK DRV OPT, EMC1T, EMC10T, EM10/4T


----------



## extramile (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you Scalesusa, problem is they don't ship to the U.K. that might have been a better option.


----------



## hupoprologos (Apr 18, 2015)

tommyfilth said:


> Thanks you and BigMacAtac for your help with boot files.
> 
> 
> TL


i need those files too, i got a emc 4/10 in cant boot but i dont get the files please if you can help me that my mail is [email protected], thanks and hope you can answer


----------



## TeeBee85 (Jun 30, 2013)

hello,


I am looking for the EP1 BOOT DISK, OR SYSTEM DISK. I have a 6 disk set of floppies. On the sticker it says for EP1, EMC6, EM1, MC1, EMC6/4, CH1, EMC6/4T, EMC6M, EMC6/4M. Do all these machines use the same boot disk?
I am thinking about getting a floppy to usb emulator. I heard that the system disk was one disk, not 6. IF it is 6 disks whats the procedure to get the operating system into my premier controller keyboard attached to my EP1. Currently it is stand alone and not hooked to a old computer. If you have the boot disk which it appears someone does on this post, please write my email with the file!!!! You would be helping me out alot. thanks in advance. 

thanks

tom 
[email protected]


----------



## lt1girl85 (Nov 17, 2015)

Bigmacatac said:


> i have tried to send a copy of the boot disk for the melco emc series here through t-shirtforum.
> 
> unfortunately they are a self extracting zip file and have been unable to send them as attachments.
> 
> ...


I was wondering if these boot files work for the Melco EMT 10 T?
My email is [email protected].


----------



## invitro59 (May 24, 2016)

Hi

I just received a melco emc10T but no drivers.

I have a melco ISA 8 bits network card and got down the attic my very old PC that has ISA slots.

Any Help will be appreciated.

Patrick from France


----------



## jljones12 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello Would you mind sending me a copy of the Melco EMT Boot Files I accidently formatted my Boot Floppy my E-Mail Address is [email protected]


----------



## invitro59 (May 24, 2016)

Will do tomorrow as I am not at my office. I have received the files from a member but never have been able to make the machine read the floppy disk, the drive tries to read the floppy but then says boot disk error. When files received let me know if it works on your side.


----------



## invitro59 (May 24, 2016)

Files sent


----------



## invitro59 (May 24, 2016)

Ok my machine had been able to read the boot disks but now stays stuck on power up....

To be able to make the machine read the files I had to rename the EDSAPP9F.RSA into EDSAPP99.RSA

But now screen is stuck on POWERUPP Screen.

A member sent me the files but now are they for this machine....

It's a 06/1996 model emc10t

here is a list of existing Melco files so if anyone knows and has the file for my Melco emc10T built 06/1996 thanks to PM or know why it stays on POWERUP...

BOOTEMT.EXE Boot Disk Creation Program for EMT Embroidery Machines
EDSAPP80.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6
EDSAPP81.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EM-1
EDSAPP83.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE MC-1
EDSAPP84.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6/4 (TAJIMA HEAD)
EDSAPP85.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE LE-1
EDSAPP87.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE CH-1
EDSAPP88.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6/4MT (OLD CPU)
EDSAPP89.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EP-1
EDSAPP8A.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6M
EDSAPP8C.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6/4M (OLD CPU)
EDSAPP90.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6MTL
EDSAPP91.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6ML
EDSAPP92.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-1MTL
EDSAPP93.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-1M
EDSAPP94.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6/4MT (NEW CPU)
EDSAPP95.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6/4M (NEW CPU)
EDSAPP97.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE ADVANTAGE 18
EDSAPP98.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE CH-1 (New Style VER 2.03)
EDSAPP99.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-10T (Ver 1.09)
EDSAPP9A.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-10 (Ver 1.09)
EDSAPP9B.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-10/4T (Ver 1.20)
EDSAPP9C.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-10/4 (Ver 1.20)
EDSAPP9D.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-10/4TCE (Ver 1.20)
EDSAPP9E.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-10/4CE (Ver 1.20)
EDSAPP9F.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-10TCE (Ver 1.02)
EDSAPPb0.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMT-10T (Ver 1.14)
EDSAPPb1.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMT-10/4 (Ver 1.12)
EDSAPPb2.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMT-10/4T (Ver 1.12)
EDSAPPb3.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMT-1 (Ver 1.13)
EDSAPPb4.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EP1B (Ver 1.03)
EDSAPPb5.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMT 10TF1 (Ver 1.14)
RSA.COM RSA FILE FOR THE EMC10/12
RSACE.COM RSA FILE FOR THE EMC10/12 CE


----------



## invitro59 (May 24, 2016)

Hi again

Could someone send me the files needed for my emc10T as a member sent me files names emc10ec but it does not work with my machine.

One of the files shoulf be named EDSAPP99.RSA

regards


----------



## invitro59 (May 24, 2016)

Hi again

Could someone send me the files needed for my melco emc10T as a member sent me files but for a emc10ec and that does not work with my machine.

One of the files shoulf be named EDSAPP99.RSA

thank you in advance


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Melco Disk Drive for EMC embroidery machines | Embroidery Products and Supplies


----------



## chrisralph3 (Oct 24, 2016)

My network card died. I run melco EMC 10t/4 and EMC 10t. 
Please share boot disk files I will need to purchase an emulator.


----------



## adventure570 (Nov 11, 2016)

I am having a similar problem. how do you know its the network card gone bad?


----------



## chrisralph3 (Oct 24, 2016)

the computer was saying BAD PC card.
I opened it up to make sure the star lan board was seated correctly, and it 
was so HOT i couldnt touch it. I wasn't about to temp it, as i am running windows xp professional
32 bit. 
I just replaced this board 2 years ago, and i am not happy having to pay $450.
I am hoping to be able to attach a floppy drive emulator to it so I don't have this problem over and over again.
My EMC's are 20 years old and continue to run strong. They do a better job on hats then my amayas.


----------



## Caza (Jun 8, 2017)

Hello, I recently purchased a Melco EMC 10 and Im in desperate need of the boot disk for this machine. I have had no luck with Melco. Can anyone help me with this please?


----------



## slymarkcSlyma (Apr 6, 2017)

Caza said:


> Hello, I recently purchased a Melco EMC 10 and Im in desperate need of the boot disk for this machine. I have had no luck with Melco. Can anyone help me with this please?


Hello.I too have the same problem and was wondering if you've found a solution?plr electronics is wanting to sell me the USB conversion plus booting software for 285 ?


----------



## islandgirl95 (Mar 12, 2019)

Can anyone help with boot disc. i have an emc10t from 95. please!!


----------



## slnolan1958 (Dec 1, 2021)

bernina said:


> Yes, I have the archives needed and yes, you can upgrade the machine to USB. PM and I will send you.


Hi I also have a Melco EMC6, it was run off a PC but the security dongle has been lost and Wilcom will not replace it.
I have software that has Melco formats, so I'm looking update to USB, what do I need to do.
If you can help this would be appreciated.
Regards
Stuart


----------



## jackiesparks00 (4 d ago)

bernina said:


> Yes, I have the archives needed and yes, you can upgrade the machine to USB. PM and I will send you.
> 
> Have a nice day.


I know this is a terribly old post but it's worth a shot. I'm in desperate need of the boot files for the EMC 10T. It's a shame that Melco just won't let us have the files we need to make their products continue to perform. If there's any possible way you receive this and would like to respond to my plight, my name is Jackie and my E-mail is [email protected] gmail.com. Thank you so much!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

try this for the disks???


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

jackiesparks00 said:


> I know this is a terribly old post but it's worth a shot. I'm in desperate need of the boot files for the EMC 10T. It's a shame that Melco just won't let us have the files we need to make their products continue to perform. If there's any possible way you receive this and would like to respond to my plight, my name is Jackie and my E-mail is [email protected] gmail.com. Thank you so much!


Jackie,

I have changed the file extension from a exe to a pdf. in order to change it back to an exe you need to change the extension on your computer/tablet. for me it was the F2 key to rename the file. then it becomes an exe file again once you change it and then creates disks from their. other than that i will have to mail you a copy.

Gary


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

Bigmacatac said:


> Jackie,
> 
> I have changed the file extension from a exe to a pdf. in order to change it back to an exe you need to change the extension on your computer/tablet. for me it was the F2 key to rename the file. then it becomes an exe file again once you change it and then creates disks from their. other than that i will have to mail you a copy.
> 
> Gary


that might work


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

into the T said:


> that is the same file i posted the link to above in case anyone can't get the pdf to exe working, or admin deletes your pdf, as they don't allow file sharing here


If we deleted his, we would delete yours too.

Here's the deal. We don't allow sharing counterfeited files. So if you are posting these links to get around paying Melco for the file, then we will have to remove the links.

But we will not deny someone from getting their machines working if the software is no longer available from Melco.

So which one is it?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

splathead said:


> If we deleted his, we would delete yours too.
> 
> Here's the deal. We don't allow sharing counterfeited files. So if you are posting these links to get around paying Melco for the file, then we will have to remove the links.
> 
> ...


hmmm...
that's a good question

i don't know, it seems like melco no longer supports these machines and does not offer the files for sale (or free for support)
but my second link (updated to the right site) is a melco parts supplier that has the disks for sale ($88 usd)
but maybe they are just using these free files and making their own floppys from them

too grey for me, maybe i'll just edit to leave the floppy's for sale


----------

